# Ics Leak Battery life?!



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

So I installed ics leak for my razr maxx...Moto Blur has never looked better... But I'm getting 4hrs less on my battery live then when I was on stock ..anyone experienceing worst battery life on ics leak?

I keep reading about rebooting and battery reading wrong but I have not experienced that


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh boy.... thats what im scared of.. thsts y i havent flashed yet

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Battery life is surely less on the ICS leak but do realize that its a leak so I am sure final version will have all that sorted out. Although man that leak is smooth as butter.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea. I heard its smooth. Im going to flash. But just waiting in my replacement phone from verizon.... smh.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

